
Top Facebook Executive Defended Data Collection In 2016 Memo - coloneltcb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/growth-at-any-cost-top-facebook-executive-defended-data
======
minimaxir
Boz's response:
[https://twitter.com/boztank/status/979478961582325760](https://twitter.com/boztank/status/979478961582325760)

Mark Zuckerberg's response:
[https://twitter.com/JohnPaczkowski/status/979486163642630144](https://twitter.com/JohnPaczkowski/status/979486163642630144)

------
UenoHDTV80
Always wondered what facebook leadership told themselves so they could sleep
at night. Now i know. Connection at all costs. Didn't matter if you destroyed
their privacy, violated their trust, got them hooked, manipulated their
emotions, allowed fraud, clickbait, and misinformation to take over. They'll
be happier when connected.

The ones who think theyre building a utopia are always the ones who build the
dystopia. They're the best at delluding themselves.

I'd almost feel better if the memo cynically admitted the mission was just to
sell ads.

Facebook employees: why are you still there? Do you buy into this?

~~~
joering2
"it's the lies that we tell ourselves, they introduce us to him"

------
IBM
Pretty incredible scoop by BuzzFeed. This guy seems like a sociopath.

------
shmulkey18
It's no longer clear that Uber is the most ethically challenged company in
Silicon Valley.

------
lemming
Dear Mr Boz,

You and your kind are the reason I deleted my facebook account years ago. You
can claim you didn't mean it, but at the end of the day facebook's behaviour
is what counts and it behaves as you described. Your product is hideous.

Also, please delete my shadow profile. Thank you.

------
feelin_googley
"questionable contact importing practices"

Now this seems like something "no one" (other than "techies") would really
care about, right?

Yet he is calling this out specifically. This just shows that people inside
Facebook (or LinkedIn or the other internet companies that do this) cannot
claim they see nothing wrong with these practices. They cannot claim "no one
cares" except some outliers, e.g. nerds.

They _know_ what they are doing is _wrong_. Even if users dont know what
Facebook is doing, if they are duped into giving "consent", Facebook knows
_and_ knows it is _wrong_.

If someone pilfers other peoples email address books or mobile phone contacts,
that gives a very effective view into peoples personal and business
connections. The thief can "connect people" (e.g., find her next targets).

But, assuming this thief hasnt gone bananas, she doesnt start trying to
justify the theft by saying she is on some grand mission to "connect people"
and "Its just what I do." Shes a thief who steals email address books and
contacts -- personal belongings that were never intended to be shared with
anyone else.

Nor does it make sense for her to try to start a "debate" on whether or not
her thievery is justified. Its wrong, she knew that from the start and she did
it anyway. Her actions were intentional. Theres nothing to debate.

------
supercarsw
Thanks for deleting your account from Facebook people!

I usually get minus points only, when criticising facebook or google. So much
so.. that I stop to commenting anything in hacker news. I really do not like
hacker news way to block comments!

